
Mob mentality cycle - lucinda-carlyle
https://medium.com/@lucinda.carlyle/mob-mentality-cycle-4b2c66ed1846
======
gaur
Was anyone in this LambdaConf "debacle" killed, jailed or beaten? Did they
have their civil rights violated? No? Then the description of what happened as
"an utterly terrifying mob mentality that has unchecked capability to destroy
any person, at any time" is just histrionics.

Additionally, the implication that liberals are modern-day replacements for
slave owners is delusional and shrill.

